
Skydio – The drone that flies itself - motge
https://www.skydio.com/
======
pgnas
Waiting for the cops to have these .. launch from car and record and stream
for tactical view of incidents. Multiple units could work together using mesh
net or net from router in vehicle.

~~~
mimixco
Oh, goodie! More stuff for cops! 'Cause gumment and surveillance and cops are
gonna save everyone!

